# Caressa:"Juventino? Ho strillato anche per il Milan".



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Fabio Caressa, intervistato da Repubblica, ha parlato delle accuse ricevute dopo la telecronaca di Juve - Atletico Madrid. Ecco le parole del giornalista, al quotidiano in edicola:"Dopo la telecronaca di un Lione-Roma mi chiamarono lupacchiotto. Quando raccontai Dinamo Kiev-Inter ero interista. Ne ho fatte tantissime anche del Milan, e tutte le volte ho strillato come un pazzo. Il discorso è che io tifo perché le italiane passino nelle coppe europee. Il problema è che ci sono anche quelli che non vogliono la Juve passi. Ma è impossibile fare una telecronaca tifando contro. E la mia linea è sempre questa: era importante per tutti che la Juventus passasse ai quarti. Per il movimento calcistico italiano, per le televisioni, che investono milioni nei diritti della competizione. E’ molto importante".


----------



## James Watson (15 Marzo 2019)

Polemiche che mi sembrano un filo ridicole, anche perché la fede di Caressa è ben nota..


----------



## chicagousait (15 Marzo 2019)

Polemiche inutili.


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa, intervistato da Repubblica, ha parlato delle accuse ricevute dopo la telecronaca di Juve - Atletico Madrid. Ecco le parole del giornalista, al quotidiano in edicola:"Dopo la telecronaca di un Lione-Roma mi chiamarono lupacchiotto. Quando raccontai Dinamo Kiev-Inter ero interista. Ne ho fatte tantissime anche del Milan, e tutte le volte ho strillato come un pazzo. Il discorso è che io tifo perché le italiane passino nelle coppe europee. Il problema è che ci sono anche quelli che non vogliono la Juve passi. Ma è impossibile fare una telecronaca tifando contro. E la mia linea è sempre questa: era importante per tutti che la Juventus passasse ai quarti. Per il movimento calcistico italiano, per le televisioni, che investono milioni nei diritti della competizione. E’ molto importante".



Se si è fatto polemica per Caressa che, a parte chiamare Ronaldo in continuazione Cristiano in maniera stucchevole, non ha fatto una telecronaca diversa da quelle che si sentono solitamente in Europa, per quei 2 cerebrolesi di Adani e Trevisani cosa avrebbero dovuto fare? La garra charrua se la sono giocata tutta a Settembre comunque.


----------



## IlMusagete (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa, intervistato da Repubblica, ha parlato delle accuse ricevute dopo la telecronaca di Juve - Atletico Madrid. Ecco le parole del giornalista, al quotidiano in edicola:"Dopo la telecronaca di un Lione-Roma mi chiamarono lupacchiotto. Quando raccontai Dinamo Kiev-Inter ero interista. Ne ho fatte tantissime anche del Milan, e tutte le volte ho strillato come un pazzo. Il discorso è che io tifo perché le italiane passino nelle coppe europee. Il problema è che ci sono anche quelli che non vogliono la Juve passi. Ma è impossibile fare una telecronaca tifando contro. E la mia linea è sempre questa: era importante per tutti che la Juventus passasse ai quarti. Per il movimento calcistico italiano, per le televisioni, che investono milioni nei diritti della competizione. E’ molto importante".



La linea Sky per le coppe quest'anno è abbastanza chiara, hanno ripreso il pacchetto Champions dopo anni che ce l'aveva Premium e hanno adottato uno stile di telecronaca "faziosa" in stile Italia al mondiale per esaltare il tifoso in coppa..l'han fatta Trevisani e Adani con l'Inter, l'ha fatto Caressa con Roma-Porto (toni esaltati pure su una rimessa laterale a 70 metri dalla porta..) e Juve-Atletico, può piacere come no.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2019)

La telecronaca di Caressa è stata filo-Juve ma secondo me non è stata male, molto peggio adani e trevisani tra garre charrue, palle da tirare fuori, e imbarazzanti tentativi di dire che quello di Florenzi col Porto non era rigore con tanto di "noooo" urlato da trevisani


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2019)

le telecronache sono tutte così quando c'è una squadra italiana coinvolta,pure a mediaset.
anche sentendo le telecronache straniere gridano e si esaltano pure loro.
il problema è l'impostazione di sky sui programmi sportivi che seguono la regola di elogiare il potente di turno che negli ultimi anni è la juve.
questo è il vero punto ma a riguardo non hanno mai risposto alle critiche,si scelgono le critiche sciocche (ad esempio due anni fa uscì la vicenda d'amico-buffon con lei che non avrebbe dovuto condurre perchè insieme a lui,al che bollata come maschilismo invece di giudicare il modo in cui conduce in generale) perchè fa comodo ignorare le questioni serie.
purtroppo l'offerta del pacchetto sky essendo ampia attira chi segue il basket,il tennis,le serie tv,i documentari,i telegiornali o canali stranieri allora non perdono tanti abbonati.
solo così bisogna punirli,al che non potrebbero pagare più centinaia di migliaia di euro o addirittura un milione a qualche opinionista perchè nessuno sponsor serio finanzierebbe uno spettacolo visto da pochi stile dazn.


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La telecronaca di Caressa è stata filo-Juve ma secondo me non è stata male, molto peggio adani e trevisani tra garre charrue, palle da tirare fuori, e imbarazzanti tentativi di dire che quello di Florenzi col Porto non era rigore con tanto di "noooo" urlato da trevisani



Concordo, Adani e Trevisani imbarazzanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2019)

quest'anno a sky sono imbarazzanti. per fortuna lui non l'ho neanche sentito.

ok essere un po' di parte, ma non fare i pagliacci. grazie.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quest'anno a sky sono imbarazzanti. per fortuna lui non l'ho neanche sentito.
> 
> ok essere un po' di parte, ma non fare i pagliacci. grazie.



Ma infatti questo al di la dei colori. Sta cosa che si mettono a strillare durante le telecronache mi manda in bestia.
Anche se più incompetenti quelli della rai sono molto più professionali. 
Si andassero a risentire la classe e l' eleganza nelle telecronache di Bruno Pizzul sti pescivendoli.


----------



## varvez (15 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> le telecronache sono tutte così quando c'è una squadra italiana coinvolta,pure a mediaset.
> anche sentendo le telecronache straniere gridano e si esaltano pure loro.



Mica tanto, le seguo spesso in inglese e sono decisamente piu equlibrate e pacate


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Marzo 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> La linea Sky per le coppe quest'anno è abbastanza chiara, hanno ripreso il pacchetto Champions dopo anni che ce l'aveva Premium e hanno adottato uno stile di telecronaca "faziosa" in stile Italia al mondiale per esaltare il tifoso in coppa..l'han fatta Trevisani e Adani con l'Inter, l'ha fatto Caressa con Roma-Porto (toni esaltati pure su una rimessa laterale a 70 metri dalla porta..) e Juve-Atletico, può piacere come no.



A me piace.
É anche una linea condivisibile. Penso che piú di metá degli spettatori siano tifosi dell’italiana e dei restanti, almeno metá tenga alla squadra italiana.

Se uno tifa contro se ne fará una ragione.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, le seguo spesso in inglese e sono decisamente piu equlibrate e pacate



io seguo ogni settimana con gli streaming: allora i latinoamericani sono peggio nelle telecronache,per gli europei ci si esalta puntualmente per azioni pericolose e goal.
sono equilibrati durante il racconto,ma quando c'è il momento clou enfatizzano tutti perchè pensano che da casa vogliano vedere questo.
mediaset aveva creato la doppia telecronaca e ti avvisava fosse da tifoso,mentre sky è solo una se non chi se la rivede sui canali a pagamento (milan channel etc)
a me non scandalizza affatto comunque.


----------



## Kayl (15 Marzo 2019)

In confronto a quelli di Sky, pure il cronista di Holly e Benji ha la flemma di Pizzul.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me piace.
> É anche una linea condivisibile. Penso che piú di metá degli spettatori siano tifosi dell’italiana e dei restanti, almeno metá tenga alla squadra italiana.
> 
> Se uno tifa contro se ne fará una ragione.



ma dove??? 

mai sentito uno non-juventino tifarli in europa. solo qua dentro qualcuno, raro.
e poi anche se uno potesse simpatizzare per l'italiana, certe telecronache sono davvero impresentabili, anche se le facessero per il milan.suma e pellegatti non li ho mai potuti sentire.

certo che gli juventini col loro cervello chissà come si esaltano se uno gli fa credere che gli asini volano...


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Marzo 2019)

Polemiche inutili, mi sembra normale che dei telecronisti italiani siano "partigiani". Anche nella telecronaca stessa di Trevisani/Adani contro il Tottenham non ci trovai nulla di male.
Ricordo che Caressa commentò il ritorno di Bayern - Milan nel 2007 ed effettivamente esultò abbastanza ai gol di Seedorf e Pippo.

P.s. quella prestazione di Clarence...


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Polemiche inutili, mi sembra normale che dei telecronisti italiani siano "partigiani". Anche nella telecronaca stessa di Trevisani/Adani contro il Tottenham non ci trovai nulla di male.
> Ricordo che Caressa commentò il ritorno di Bayern - Milan nel 2007 ed effettivamente esultò abbastanza ai gol di Seedorf e Pippo.
> 
> P.s. quella prestazione di Clarence...



Anche ad un real Milan, dove vincemmo 2-3, caressa al gol di pato urla "è giusto così


----------



## Victorss (15 Marzo 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Concordo, Adani e Trevisani imbarazzanti.



Secondo me Adani e Trevisani sono tra i telecronisti più bravi. E non mi interessa dell episodio con l Inter, andate a vedervi trevisani al goal di Zapata al 97esimo, non mi sembra proprio calmo. A me le telecronaca con due che non cambiano nemmeno il tono di voce a seconda di quello che succede in campo come quelli della Rai fanno schifo, non mi emozionano. 
Preferisco mille volte il Caressa dei mondiali (adesso è calato), il buon Piccinini e il buon Trevisani. Se poi tengono a Juve Inter Milan Roma o Poggibonsi non me ne può fregar di meno.


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Secondo me Adani e Trevisani sono tra i telecronisti più bravi. E non mi interessa dell episodio con l Inter, andate a vedervi trevisani al goal di Zapata al 97esimo, non mi sembra proprio calmo. A me le telecronaca con due che non cambiano nemmeno il tono di voce a seconda di quello che succede in campo come quelli della Rai fanno schifo, non mi emozionano.
> Preferisco mille volte il Caressa dei mondiali (adesso è calato), il buon Piccinini e il buon Trevisani. Se poi tengono a Juve Inter Milan Roma o Poggibonsi non me ne può fregar di meno.



"Vecino ama quello che fa, gioca con sentimento, un'accelerazione come quella del derby al 90 è da grande giocatore, come Kakà"

"Ma è tornato a giocare Steven Gerrard? Non aveva smesso? Vecino è veramente un giocatore splendido".


----------



## Victorss (15 Marzo 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> "Vecino ama quello che fa, gioca con sentimento, un'accelerazione come quella del derby al 90 è da grande giocatore, come Kakà"
> 
> "Ma è tornato a giocare Steven Gerrard? Non aveva smesso? Vecino è veramente un giocatore splendido".



Adani ha come feticcio Vecino e allora? È fazioso sì ma quando va in cronaca con le altre squadre insieme a Trevisani è ugualmente emozionante nelle partite del Milan. Quindi non me ne può fregar di meno personalmente se è interista e ha il suo feticcio.
Poi io li ho messi insieme ma in realtà il mio discorso era più per Trevisani che a me piace moltissimo.


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

Il migliore è repice.


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Adani ha come feticcio Vecino e allora? È fazioso sì ma quando va in cronaca con le altre squadre insieme a Trevisani è ugualmente emozionante nelle partite del Milan. Quindi non me ne può fregar di meno personalmente se è interista e ha il suo feticcio.
> Poi io li ho messi insieme ma in realtà il mio discorso era più per Trevisani che a me piace moltissimo.



Ma mica solo Vecino. L'ultima che ho sentito è su un tale Marega del Porto durante la partita con la Roma, lo osannava come il nuovo astro del calcio mondiale, adesso non ricordo le parole precise. 

Comunque Trevisani ok, io mi riferivo più che altro ad Adani (li mettono sempre in coppia quindi li considero un'entità unica haha).


----------



## Victorss (15 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il migliore è repice.



Bravissimo Repice, forse il mio preferito in assoluto. Ultimamente però fa solo i gobbi schifosi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Marzo 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Anche ad un real Milan, dove vincemmo 2-3, caressa al gol di pato urla "è giusto così



Porc...quasi dimenticavo! Gol annullato all’80’ ancora non si capisce perchè...ecco perchè urlava “è giusto così”!


----------



## Garrincha (16 Marzo 2019)

Le telecronache sono di parte perché devono vendere un prodotto com'è giusto che sia, il problema sono i tifosi delle altre squadre che si offendono e decidono che sono dei venduti, che si, lo sono ma anche quando commentano la tua squadra per gli altri, è come essere un dipendente whirlpool e criticare il commesso che decanta la lavatrice Ariston al cliente


----------



## Garrincha (16 Marzo 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma mica solo Vecino. L'ultima che ho sentito è su un tale Marega del Porto durante la partita con la Roma, lo osannava come il nuovo astro del calcio mondiale, adesso non ricordo le parole precise.
> 
> Comunque Trevisani ok, io mi riferivo più che altro ad Adani (li mettono sempre in coppia quindi li considero un'entità unica haha).



Marega con la Roma è stato mostruoso come Bernardeschi con l'Atletico, al 120 correva da un estremo all'altro del campo come Kessie, difendeva in area (causando anche forse il rigore su Schick) e finalizzava le azioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2019)

marianella non è mai arrivato a ridicolizzarsi ed è il migliore, anche se ultimamente è un po' spocchioso


----------



## Igniorante (16 Marzo 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bravissimo Repice, forse il mio preferito in assoluto. Ultimamente però fa solo i gobbi schifosi.



Da molta enfasi alla telecronaca, pur non risultando di parte.
Mi piacerebbe commentasse il Milan più spesso.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Marzo 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se si è fatto polemica per Caressa che, a parte chiamare Ronaldo in continuazione Cristiano in maniera stucchevole, non ha fatto una telecronaca diversa da quelle che si sentono solitamente in Europa, per quei 2 cerebrolesi di Adani e Trevisani cosa avrebbero dovuto fare? La garra charrua se la sono giocata tutta a Settembre comunque.



Il peggio lo ha raggiunto quando ha chiamato "Chiello"


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Marzo 2019)

Indipendentemente da chi tifa, quello che conta è che fa telecronache da schifo...


----------

